# Problem Kopplung WinCC RT Adv. V13 mit WinCC RT Adv 15.1



## OWLer (30 Mai 2019)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich möchte gerne aus einer  WinCC V13 Runtime Adv. über OPC UA diverse Werte auf eine WinCC V15.1 Adv. Runtime übertragen.

V13  auf Win7 32Bit
V15.1 auf Windows 10 1809 

Folgendes Phänomen:

Über den Windows 10 Rechner kann ich sowohl über den OPC Scout und über die TIA Wincc Entwicklungsumgebung den V13 UA Server über OPC sehen und auch ITEMS browsen und Variablen verknüpfen. Im Scout sehe ich auch den Status und den aktuellen Variablen Wert.

Wenn ich jetzt die Runtime auf Windows 10 starte. Verbindet sich diese nicht mit Fehlernummer 160000 Kabel und Schnittstelle nicht ok. Andere Verbindungen zu S7 CPUs funktionieren.

Starte ich jetzt die gleiche Runtime auf einem Windows 7 64 Bit läuft diese ohne Probleme.

Zertifikats Geschichten habe ich ersteinmal auf None gestellt.

Grüße

Owler


----------

